# Is there anything more I can be doing to find work?



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all,

I've not long arrived back home after visiting family in Dubai again. I'd really like to try and work in Dubai for a few years but my job hunt hasn't amounted to much as of yet

I work as a dentist here. To my disadvantage I'm relatively young - 25 years old and qualified in 2009 but despite this I am confident I could deliver dental care to a very high standard.

I've spent countless hours on Careerjet, Bayt, Dubizzle and the jobs section of the GulfNews website and sending my CV out to just about everyone but no ones biting yet.

Is there anything more I could be doing to help my chances?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Cheers in advance!

Ed


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you contacting the hospitals and applying directly with them?

That would be the best approach. If you are you are only applying with online websites you are limiting your results a lot. 

Do a search of all the hospitals and dental clinics in Dubai, call them over the phone, ask for the HR contact and apply directly with them.

If that doesn't work then I don't know what else to tell you 

Forget about applying online, clearly is not working

Good luck.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

notoriouseddie said:


> I work as a dentist here...
> ...but no ones biting yet.


Pun intended or Freudian slip ? 

Good luck with your search though, Ed.


----------



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I havent tried calling clinics directly based on my experiences at home. I know that if a vacancy came available at my current practice, the practice manager would have an advert online immediately in one of the well-known sites for dentist jobs. It's not the done thing to cold call practices if you're looking for a job but maybe Dubai is different?

I wondered if theres any big medical recruitment agencies online that Ive not discovered yet that someone could advise me of?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

One of the best ways to find a job abroad is through networking - I'm assuming that your relatives (and friends) have a regular dentist in Dubai - next time they go, they could strike a conversation with their dentist about you and enquire whether there are any positions that would suit or if they know of any of their fellow dentist who are recruiting. You could also get the numbers of a few practices that you would be interested in working for and call them or next time you are in Dubai, pay them a visit personally and hand deliver your CV.

As Izzy has rightly pointed out, generally, you will have a lot more success, even if it's just building up your contacts, by targeting employers directly.

Good luck with your job search.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You're not home though, you are in Dubai. Cold calling direct, networking etc is the done thing here. Both jobs websites and agencies charge companies money so they prefer to hire from word of mouth, recommendations and so on.


----------



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks again for the comments.

Looks like direct contact with the clinics is the way to go then.


----------



## universe (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello there!

Did you finaly find anything worthy?
If yes give some details please.


----------



## shahramghaem (Nov 10, 2012)

Try jobs-me company also.


----------

